
From Hacker Culture to a Mature Engineering Organization - og_og
https://medium.com/@olegguryanov/from-hacker-culture-to-a-mature-engineering-organization-614a752989c1
======
og_og
Have you heard of software companies struggling to go through the stages of
business development? Yes, of course, all of them do. The CEO oversees the
company, ensuring that there are enough funds and the team is set up to get
the right things done properly. But this is not a one time phase. It is an
ongoing challenge. The company must continue to develop to remain competitive
and infiltrate new markets.

------
coretx
Step #1.

Avoid false dichotomies and other fallacies.

